# Anführungszeichen ausgeben



## Rathinger (25. Oktober 2004)

Gude! 
Ich habe ein Problem in C++: Ich möchte in ein Memo-Feld einen String aus einem Editfeld (Edit1) inkl. Anführungszeichen schreiben.

```
output->Strings[i+1] = output->Strings[i+1].Insert(""+ Hauptfenster->Edit1->Text +"",3)
```
Es klappt allerdings nicht. Ich habe es schon mit drei und vier Anführungszeichen versucht, aber es geht einfach nicht... Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## dorado (25. Oktober 2004)

du musst das Anführungszeichen innerhalb des Strings mit dem Escape Zeichen maskieren.

CString str = "nun kommt ein Anführungszeichen \", das ausgegeben wird";


----------



## Rathinger (25. Oktober 2004)

Super, es klappt!

Danke!


----------

